# Know how to make heart pond?



## LuvDolphin (Apr 14, 2020)

I have been trying to make a heart pond and I have been failing miserably  does anyone know how to make one? Simple steps please


----------



## dragonair (Apr 14, 2020)

Here's a tutorial!


----------



## LuvDolphin (Apr 14, 2020)

dragonair said:


> Here's a tutorial!


Thank you so much!!


----------

